# ID Ants



## Geochurchi (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi, small ants along outside wall under and along baseboards, could they be carpenter ants?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

By all accounts carpenter ants are relatively big. What size are these guys?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Geochurchi said:


> Hi, small ants along outside wall under and along baseboards, could they be carpenter ants?


Nice to meet you!

Can you get a picture?

Also, where are you located? That might help with ID too.


----------

